# Joystick Control



## stevie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi guys found a great piece of software, my problem was i wanted to use my joystick rather than keyboard to control various options on my magic mirror ie head left right up down mouth open etc so after searching found this and thought i would share it.

stevo
http://www.deinmeister.de/jct_e.htm

www.halloweenfun.me.uk


----------

